# Configurar VPN (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Una vez mas dando lata con otra de mis brillantes preguntas,

KDE-3 tiene alguna programa que me permita conextarme de manera facil y segura a una VPN ? Algun manual de gentoo para eso ? deberia hacerle cambios a mi kernel ?

Gracias de antemano!

----------

## afb

Pudieras utilizar Kvpnc

----------

## JotaCE

 *afb wrote:*   

> Pudieras utilizar Kvpnc

 

Pero pide la contrasena de root al arrancar.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *afb wrote:*   Pudieras utilizar Kvpnc 
> 
> Pero pide la contrasena de root al arrancar.

 puedes utilizar sudo para eso, creando un enlace a la aplicación y anteponiendo el sudo

----------

